# My ED trip photos



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

redadair said:


> I hope so. do they have car washes similar to the ones we have in the US?


I meant I asked her about washing the car at dropoff.


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

redadair said:


> I hope so. do they have car washes similar to the ones we have in the US?


They have car washes as in the US. There's a really good thread here about washing your car if you search it will come up. It's best to use the self service car wash. Almost all Shell gas stations have these. You put in 1 or 2 euro coins and there are several steps including soap, rinse, wax etc. I would not use an automatic car wash on your new car.


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

Snareman said:


> So just tell the Nav to take you fastest route? Or is there some highway option on the Nav?
> 
> VKK, what did you put into the nav to get the 2h route?


Snareman,

One more thing, since you're in a hurry, you can actually call and reserve your tickets for the castle tour. You may want to do this. In my case, I actually had to wait over an hour before the english tour started. My guidebook had the phone number but I already returned it to the library, but you should be able to find it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

vkk said:


> Snareman,
> 
> One more thing, since you're in a hurry, you can actually call and reserve your tickets for the castle tour. You may want to do this. In my case, I actually had to wait over an hour before the english tour started. My guidebook had the phone number but I already returned it to the library, but you should be able to find it.


Thanks for the tip! We certainly wouldn't have known that.


----------



## seccsc (Mar 15, 2006)

Great Pics! Thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your report and the car looks GREAT:thumbup: The picture of your car with the interior shot once again shows how off base the colors are on the BMWNA BYO website....look at the Saddle Brown on the BYO/335 Coupe and look at the picture here....two different colors and I bet that vkk's "color" is way more accurate and certainly more interesting than the presentation on the BYO!!!

Thanks again for sharing!!

Cheers,


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures and writeup. You're getting me excited about planning my next ED.

How do you like the saddle brown interior? I'm thinking of going that way on my next car, as I'm getting tired of black interiors, and really don't care for the other offerings.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I chose saddle for two reasons: 1. I have black in my MINI cabrio and it does get very hot with the top down. 2. Saddle comes with dark carpet, anthracite I think, much easier to keep clean than the beige carpet that comes with the cream beige interior, my second choice.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats on the car :thumbup: 
Love the color combo.


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your report and the car looks GREAT:thumbup: The picture of your car with the interior shot once again shows how off base the colors are on the BMWNA BYO website....look at the Saddle Brown on the BYO/335 Coupe and look at the picture here....two different colors and I bet that vkk's "color" is way more accurate and certainly more interesting than the presentation on the BYO!!!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing!!
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you for the excellent compliments!


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

iversonm said:


> Thanks for the pictures and writeup. You're getting me excited about planning my next ED.
> 
> How do you like the saddle brown interior? I'm thinking of going that way on my next car, as I'm getting tired of black interiors, and really don't care for the other offerings.


I love the saddle brown. I ordered it sight unseen except for pics here and on e90post and the brochure. It's hard to explain but it feels when you're sitting inside like you're bathed in luxury since the ambience created by the color is unique. The combo with black and dark burl also is really nice. highly recommend the saddle. :thumbup:


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

vkk said:


> I love the saddle brown. I ordered it sight unseen except for pics here and on e90post and the brochure. It's hard to explain but it feels when you're sitting inside like you're bathed in luxury since the ambience created by the color is unique. The combo with black and dark burl also is really nice. highly recommend the saddle. :thumbup:


Thanks, that's what I thought it might be like you describe from what I saw in the brochure, but I've also seen some pictures that have caused me to question it as well. I'm glad you mentioned the combo with the dark burl. I was hoping for that effect.

I'll probably still try to hunt one down at a dealer before I have to commit, but you're helping me make my decision.


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

Saddle looks really good, but it wasn't available on the sedan. I sat in one with Mocha and it just wasn't right, so I went with Beige. Saddle seems like a nice midpoint between those two!! Nice pick!!


----------

